# neon frosting for cupcakes



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I am making cupcakes for baby shower. anyone knows what kind of frosting that looks fluffy and really bold bright colors..almost neon like? It looks pretty swirled on top of the cupcake. I need cupcake pics for a noah ark animal theme..can I just buy them at the grocery store bakery or buy them online?


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Google Noah's Ark cupcake picks and you will have hundreds of choices. Same for the coloring. IMHO Americolor makes the best neon shades and come in a handy bottle so you can just squeeze a few drops in and not mess around with all those toothpicks. As for the icing a good meringue based buttercream would be the fluffiest, but as the recipe is based on barely cooked egg whites maybe not a great choice for people with depressed immune systems (like pregnant women and small children). Stabilized whipped cream is a good choice, but again can grow some nasty things. Either way be sure to keep in fridge until service and consider them spoiled if left out of fridge for more than 2-3 hours.


----------

